# Crimps for bands



## Dutchware (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello, total newbie here. I'm so new I don't even know if I am a tube or a ban person  I see a lot of people whip (tie floss) to secure the bands. I have seen commercial sling shots with crimp on connectors. Does anyone know where I can find the crimps to connect bands or tubes.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Sorry I cannot help, but why anyone would look any farther than the constrictor knot is beyond my early morning brain function I guess.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s as close as crimp I have seen piece of the tube u r using and small needle nose pliers or snap ring pliers .metro and can opener have vids online if u look


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I think it’s called cuffing a band set not 100% sure hope this helps u


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok I might be wrong maybe a smaller tube than u r useing just had mine slip apart putting back on fram or to much lube have to watch vid again myself lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good post Dutchware! While this may be old news to some, it’s always good to keep this type of information out there for those just starting out. Bill Hays and Nathan Masters both have fantastic videos on how to attach bands and tubes. There is also a very informative site on Slingshots of the world. I would have downloaded it, but is is quite lengthy. I use constricter knots exclusively, but that’s not to say that I’m not open to new ideas.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

For attaching flat bands to the slingshot forks you'll find the Pocket Predator Pro Clips as simple, easy and secure as you can get. For tubes nothing beats the SPS Performance Catapult slot and hole method. There are a number of slingshot makers who use this slot and hole method for attaching tubes to the frame.

When it comes to attaching bands to the pouch there are a number of options. #1 The easiest method of them all is to buy your bands or tubes already made up from someone like Pocket Predator, A+ Slingshots, Performance Catapults, etc. I buy my bands from USA Slingshots on eBay as well as those mentioned in my previous sentence. There are also several Forum members who might be willing to sell or trade with you for bands or tubes already made up. #2 As mentioned, watch YouTube videos to your heart's content and try several methods until you settle on one that flips your slingshot...aka; floats your boat.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Are PortBoys pics what you are calling a "crimp"?

For tubes I just "cuff" the tubes with another short 1/8 to 3/16th inch piece of the SAME tubing put on INSIDE OUT and put a constrictor knot in the center the cuff and draw her tight then trim the string. Works very well and it looks neat and tidy with little added weight. If the cuff is both very short and inside out the string will almost disappear inside the cuff when the constrictor knot it tightened. I use a set of INTERNAL snap ring pliers from the auto store to make it easier to stretch the cuff over the tubing. The constrictor knot is stand alone on flat bands, no cuff needed. I use 30 lb test braided or twisted dacron tip up line (for fishing) or 30 lb test dacron fly line backing (for fishing) for my string material, others like butchers twine. I have actually tested by using different strings on the same bandset and the braided dacron lasts as long as anything else and is readily available in my location. A 50 yard spool will last a long long long time. I have also used heavy quilters/serger thread and it works just as well as long as you do not snap the thread when tightening the knot. You cannot snap the dacron fishing line in half with your hands pulling the knot tight, and that is why I prefer it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Dutchware - can you post pictures of what you mean?


----------



## Dutchware (Feb 9, 2018)

I make titanium hardware for a living and I cut some TI slingshots so I am exploring my options for how to attach the bands. I will research some of your replies, thank you very much for them. I know what it is like when newb ask when they should research. I will also post some pics soon. I am excited to add this to my backpack when I go hiking for fun and skill.


----------



## gorgerat1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Dutch. I was wondering if that was you! If any of you folks are into backpacking/hiking/camping you should check out Dutch's dutchwaregear website. He has lots of neat innovations to make life in the outdoors easier. I'm betting he will soon have a new and unique slingshot also. I like small frames Dutch. I mostly shoot BBs due to some stiff and painful finger joints. Anxious to see what you are working on.

Ken (linvillegorge.net)


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Dutchware said:


> I make titanium hardware for a living and I cut some TI slingshots so I am exploring my options for how to attach the bands. I will research some of your replies, thank you very much for them. I know what it is like when newb ask when they should research. I will also post some pics soon. I am excited to add this to my backpack when I go hiking for fun and skill.


Tap and thread some bolts in and add leather gypsy tabs. You have infinite attachment options at that point.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

If you ever want to sell titanium slingshots, I would be interested.


----------

